# Sunday Blues



## Phoenixrfa (Mar 31, 2012)

Man, has this been a bad Sunday for a lot of people here or what. Not making little of it or being sarcastic. Mine was lousy also. I was going to post details about why it was so bad for me, but I will wait for another day. Instead I answered some posts and tried to give advice to others. I feel a little better and less alone for doing so. Others here have said that helping people here also help them. That is true. Thanks all.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad it helped you feel better


----------

